# Antenocitis Workshop



## Thomas Mondrup (Nov 25, 2008)

*Antenocitis Workshop* produce a wide range of hobby supplies, tools and miniatures. 

They have a massive range of scenic supplies from static grasses, to model trees, to water effects, rocks, foamboard and specific sci-fi and fantasy terrain. 

They also produce their own range of miniatures.

Here is a selection of their Governance of Technology range:



























































































*Useful Links*

*Home*
*FAQs*
*G.o.T Blog*
*Commission* 
Store


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Antenocitis is a great company. If you're looking to do a terrain project, it's defiantly worth looking at their stuff.


----------



## Thomas Mondrup (Nov 25, 2008)

Indeed they are, think I am going to pick up a few of their APCs for IG


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I am a big fan of their apc's, and some of the other pics look very interesting. I will certainly investigate them further. Good post


----------



## Thomas Mondrup (Nov 25, 2008)

Well I can't take all the credit for it, a moderater made it readable I think ^^

Anyways, what do you think of one of those armoured/heavy cars for a CC/PC squad?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Thomas Mondrup said:


> Well I can't take all the credit for it, a moderater made it readable I think ^^
> 
> Anyways, what do you think of one of those armoured/heavy cars for a CC/PC squad?


Guilty 

I've been thinking of picking up some of their civilian types for a while, but real life always gets in the way, of course lol.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I saw some of those Werewolf grav bikes last weekend for the first time up close.

They are frigging huge. Almost 4" long, and heavy also. 

I quite like some of their stuff, and now that I've seen I can get the MicroArts Studio Infinity terrain through them for less, I might just put in an order.


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

I like the apc in the 2nd pic and the armoured car in the 3rd. I think they would look greatin an IG or PDF army.


----------

